# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أسألكم الدعاء لأمي بالشفاء العاجل

## أبو عبد الرحمن الشريف

الحمد لله رب العالمين
أمي مريضة فرجاء إخواني لاتنسوها من الدعاء بظهر الغيب و جزاكم الله خيرا
اللهم اشف جميع مرضى المسلمين
معذرة لو الموضوع غير مناسب لكني بالفعل أحتاج دعاء الصالحين و نحسب أغلب رواد هذا الموقع من الصالحين و لا نزكي على الله أحدا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفي والدتك الكريمة شفاء لا يغادر سقما، وأن يجمع لها بين الأجر والعافية.. وعليك بالدعاء في السحر وأواقات الإجابة، والصدقة عنها.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الشريف

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
الحمد لله اكتشفنا أن أمي عندها سرطان و ستجري بإذن الله قريبا عملية جراحية
 أرجو ألا تنسوها من الدعاء في صلاتكم وسجودكم

----------


## لجين الندى

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

اللهم عاف أَمَتك واعفُ عنها واشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما, اللهم طهرها تطهيرا,اللهم إني أعيذها بك من شر ما تجد وتحاذر.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزق والدتي ووالدتكم الشفاء، وأن يجمع لهما بين الصحة والعافية.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقماً .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

أسال الله ان يشفي الوالدة وان يلبس ثوب الصحة والعافية وان يجعل ما اصابها تكفيراً لذنوبها ورفعة لدرجاتها

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما





> أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزق والدتي ووالدتكم الشفاء، وأن يجمع لهما بين الصحة والعافية.




اللهم آمين.

اللهم ألبسهن ثوب الصحة والعافية وبارك في عمرهن يا رب العالمين.

----------


## عبد الله بن نجاح آل طاجن

رَبِّ اشفِ أُمَّ أَخِي شِفَاءً عَاجِلًا ** يَـا ذَا العُلَا وَالجُودِ وَالإِكرَامِ
وَاكتُب لَهَا يَا ذَا الجَلَالِ سَلَامَةً ** وَوِقَايَةً مِـن سَـائِـرِ الآلَامِ
إنَّا رَجَونَا صَادِقِينَ لَـهَـا نَدًا ** هِيَ أُختُنَا -وَاللهِ- فِي الإِسلَامِ
أَخُوكَ: عَبدُ اللَّهِ بنُ نَجَاحٍ آلُ طَاجِنَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الشريف

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا إخواني و أخواتي الكرام

----------

